# Anglesey support



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there every one was wondering how or if it is possible to set up Anglesey as a county(which it is)so that people from around the county I live can have a chance to chat or send messages


----------



## veeebeee (Nov 21, 2008)

Ooh hello huwhoney!!  

Well done for getting us on on Anglesey our very own area!!!! How are you? Are you doing tx at the moment?

Vanessa xx


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

hi there, yep thought that us in Anglesey needed support  like every1 else!was also curious to know if there were many people from around my area going through the same thing.
I am currently waiting to hear from my GP that she has had a reply from the welsh assembly regarding funding my second treatment,she has written to them TWICE and still no reply!I am hoping against hope that no news is good news!I would like to know either way as I have come to the stage where both my partner and I need closure so that we can move on from this painful and difficult time as I am not coping and have not been coping very well with our situation since our first attempt at IVF failed, I am thankfull that I have found this support group, thanx for your reply.
Hopefully will have some happy news next time im on here!


----------



## karen1980 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi to both of you I also live on Anglesey and have now moved to a clinic in London as we had no luck in Liverpool Womens. Wishing you both all the luck in your treatments its such a hard thing to go through..


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there, do you think that changing clinics wld change our chances(my partner and I)4 the better?coz when I know if I am allowed funding 4 next IVF I want the best chance I can have 4 success, although they were quite nice/good in Liverpool though!hope everything goes well 4 u anywayz


----------



## karen1980 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi

If you look on the **** website it will tell you all the sucsess rates, I didnt find Liverpool very good to be honest and we are now with the ARGC in London. Good luck to you both as well x


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

hi ppl!not good news im afraid!!!!!!!!       The Welsh asembly have decided NOT to give my partner and myself the much needed funding for our next roundof IVF, so that is that we have discussed our other options but have decided that we that we have done everything that we possibly can and that Im not willing to put my life on hold any longer or put myself or my partner through any more pain!    ^I wish every one else all the luck in the world though!


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello everyone, just back on this site after AGES! Had single Embryo Transfer with ICSI yesterday down in London at Create health so fingers crossed! Feel a bit bloated and delicate but ok otherwise. Not sure what stages you're all at but good luck anyway!  xxxxx


----------



## SusieSu (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone
I just wanted to say hello and is there anyone else from Anglesey out there?  This is my first post!
Just starting out with investigations I've had bloods and HSG which are alright.  DH's SA not too good though!  We have just had an appointment for him to see the Urologist in a couple of weeks.
Claire


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone from Anglesey going through IVF at the moment?


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm from Anglesey   I've just had a BFP from my second ICSI


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Llongyfarchiadau! Well done! Hope everything works out ok for u.   

This if my first attempt. EC hopefully on Monday the 22nd.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks   

Fingers crossed for you - it's a bit of an emotional (and physical) rollercoaster.  If you have any questions just shout - first time round it can be a bit overwhelming   

Where are you getting treated?


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanx. I'm carrying on as normal at the moment. Being treated at Liverpool Womens.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Best of luck


----------



## Diddles (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm on Anglesey - being treated at CARE in Manchester.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hope everything goes ok Diddles.
Pob lwc!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Best of luck diddles


----------



## Diddles (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone still about on Anglesey?  I had great success at CARE in Manchester... currently 20 weeks + 4 days pg!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Diddles that's wonderful news


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratualtions Diddles, great news!!! 

I from Gwynedd, Having 2nd tx at LWH.
Any tips for helping implatation?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

As long as you meet the critrea set out by the welsh assembly you will get funding.

I suggest your gp refers you to a clinic or you contact the clinic you were at before. If any problems are have direct contacts within the welsh assembly!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations Diddles - I'm a smidgen off 30 weeks now - and getting nervous!

Davies - how many times have you tried?  If you get repeated failure after putting back good quality embryos then perhaps you could look at immune testing?


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hiya,
Seems like the welsh air is helping with BFP!! Hope it catching!
 to you both with BFP!!!
This is my 2nd cycle hope i get better luck this time. 
Had 1st failed cycle & 2 failed FET, & they were good quality embryos a "crocker" words of embryologist!
So thanks for advise on immune testing,never heard of that before. Fingers crossed want need too go down that route thou.
Good luck with your pregnancies!!!!!
x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations Diddles!
Davies184- How did EC go?

Starting D/R today!


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

hiya,Happy Easter.Loving the sunshine in sunny Bangor!!!

EC went well thankyou,with 14 eggs, but sadly only 3 fertilised.
Was totally gutted when had the phone call,but at least i had 2 embryos put back,1 was 5 cell & other 4 Cell on day 2.
So far been feeling fine,as we went away for 2 nights so haven't really thought about it that much,just hope this next week goes by quickly.
How was Rome? bet you cant wait to get started on stimmms? 
Enjoy the rest of the easter hols!!!
X.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Sending you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Davies I wish u loads of luck. My last cycle we had 2 out of 6 fertilised which was not normal fertilsation results for us and it was icsi yet one of those embryos made our daughter! Fingers crossed for u


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the good luck messages!!!

Kara: you have given me a little bit more hope now,it still could work.  
I sure you are very proud mummy of little Lilly!! xx


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woops sorry, i meant proud mummy of Tyler May. x


----------



## beti (May 1, 2011)

Hello!
I'm from Anglesey. We have our first ivf consultation at Liverpool tomorrow - 3rd of May. We will attend information evening next Tuesday evening - 10th of May. 
It would be nice to hear from others that may be stating/going through treatment now. 
All the best to everyone.
Pob lwc i bawb!

x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Beti   All the very best for your upcoming cycle.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the site beti! hope it went well today!  

Davies184 - Good luck on testing tomorrow x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Beti welcome to ff

Davies loads of luck for testing. I'm keeping fingers crossed for u


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiya 
I'm originally from Anglesey. I moved away 5 years ago-ish  I'm currently going through fertility investigations at Liverpool womens.... got 4 weeks to wait for a treatment plan or further tests for DH (male factor IF) I can't stop clock watching


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi every1!

welcome wibble-wobble & beti bet you both cant wait to get started. 

Beti how did your consultation go? 

i have just finshied my 2nd cycle at lwh & pleased to say i have had a "Positive" result today so happy,got scan booked for 25th May.

wishing you all the bast with yr tx, I will be popping on to see if you welsh girls have had your BFP.Fingers crossed.
XXX


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Davies184  AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh brilliant!!!!!    

hope for some BFP now!!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

That is fantastic news


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

congrats on getting your bfp davies hope your wait for your scan goes quickly


my wait for news has been put back a week  to june 6th it's not too far away but further than the 31st may, I just hope they don't have a habit of cancelling appointments!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Davies yay yay that's just wonderful news


----------



## beti (May 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your support.  

First consultation went well - Patient Information Evening tomorrow night. Hope we will know more then. Cross fingers. 

Congratulations Davies 184 - great news! All the best!  

Wibble wobble - June 6th will soon be here - but as you said it's still further away.  

Beti x


----------



## glimmer of hope (May 11, 2011)

anyone out there!¬?!?!?


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello glimmer    There are a few of us here


----------



## glimmer of hope (May 11, 2011)

seems very quiet! glad there is someone out there, how are you? looking for information on pcos and getting pregnant, just started my first treatment of met, hoping it works!!!


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Glimmer,

I actually from over the water,Gwynedd.
Just finishied my 2nd cycle at Liverpool Womens & got a BFP!!

Hope this gives you a little more hope,it will work.
All the bets with your treatment.
x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got PCOS and blocked tubes - I was on metformin but needed IVF too because of the tubes problem.  Met did help me lose weight but make sure you build up slowly because the side effects can be a little unpleasant


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

hi there every 1, not bn on 4 a while, probably not posted since my treatment last year just retreated back in2 my own little world to try and recover and get used to the fact that it didn't work 4 the 2nd time, although 2 healthy embies were put back in my womb it just wasn't meant 2b!was and still am totally devastated!anyway my question is this- does any 1 know if there are any support groups for infertility in Anglesey/Gwynedd area??xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, with the recession in London we are thinking of moving back to North Wales and live with my retired parents.

I have PCOS on both ovaries, 31 and my DH is 34 and may have sperm motility issues. I have had several ultrasounds but no HSG although booked several times. I am wondering what kind of treatment can I expect in North Wales (Gwynedd) and which hospital would it be at?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi nellie I think that most referrals from north wales go to liverpool womens for fertility treatments if they're nhs. You might have preliminary tests at gynae outpatients in your local hospital first depending on how big your local hospital is and what services it offers


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Huwhoney - I'm so sorry to hear your news, those bfn's are hard to takes arent they.  Hugs from me x I don't know if there are any support groups locally - sorry. 

Nellie - welcome to the thread. I can't add anything useful to what wibble-wobble said really.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Same there - don't know of any support groups but we support each other on here!

Liverpool womens is where every NHS patient from here goes too. Im very happy with them exept for trying to get hold of them on the phone.  
Going there tommorrow for a scan. Last time I hope


----------



## Diddles (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Not been on in a while.  Following lots of m/c at LWH, I had immune IVF at CARE in Manchester just before Christmas and now just over 31 weeks pg.  I know it's hard to think about moving somewhere else for tx, but once your free goes are up, there is an alternative!

Anyone interested in an Anglesey meet up?


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulaions Diddles! I would be up for a meet up I think. 
We might even know each other. i know Beti lol


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say a big thank you for the information. We have discovered in Wales you now qualify for 2 IVF cycles and there are so few of you compared to here in London. I have just spent £23 on NHS prescriptions and wishes I was in Wales now where prescriptions are free.

Quite annoyed as went to see GP here in London today, wouldn't talk about letting me try Metformin again or Clomid and felt I had to beg to get Provera to restart my cycle even though I haven't had AF since 23/05/11. Hopefully as soon as I start them I will be able to get the HSG procedure booked while we are still here but it all depends on how long it will take for AF to arrive.

When we move up in October/ November I would love to meet up!. If anyone knows any good local job sites as well please feel free to pm me as I need to start thinking of applying for some jobs or I can just take 8 weeks off and start applying after Christmas. Its been so stressful here in London with deciding what to do with the economic downturn, but now we have reached a decision it feels like a lot of weight has lifted from our shoulders   As long as we have each other I am sure everything else will work itself out.


----------



## beti (May 1, 2011)

Hello Ladies!
Just heard a mention here of an Anglesey meeting/ get together?
I will be there! I've been asking Ysbyty Gwynedd for a support group for years, but no joy. 
Looking forward to a meeting!
xxxxxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Right! who is up for a meeting?


----------



## beti (May 1, 2011)

Me!!!!!!!!
I'm up for a meeting!

Name the place and date AnnBangor!!!

Beti
xxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Depending when this baby makes an appearance I'm up for it - but don't wait for me as I guess I will be a little busy


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow Gribbie! Good luck! keep us posted!
So far, me and Beti and maybe Gribbie   who else??


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies

New to FF today, I live in flintshire but am desperate for people to share this journey with. I am having my treatment in chester and have not met anyone else to share this journey with xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Nettie79 and good luck with treatment! ask us anything, Have had IVF twice now!
When are you starting yours?


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Gribbie - Any news yet?


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there ladies, just logged on now and noticed talk of possible meet up??(don't think Ive bn on since last week!)Feeling very, very lonely and isolated right now, all the rest of my family (except for my middle brother)have children so finding it difficult to go see them and finding it weirdly difficult to go see my parents(might be to do with the fact that they have never encountered my probs before and are always seeing their other children/grandchildren)using our financial difficulties as a reason for not being able to see any1(can go for weeks on end without seeing ANY family and only see my work collueges)
Do not feel that even my boyfriend of 5 1/2yrs understands how I feel, this in itself apart from any financial woes, are causing HUGE arguements and so Im very tired emotionally, mentally and physically and have no1 physically to talk to. I would like very, very much a meet up with you ladies as I feel I need that level of understanding to be able to get on with every day life.
Hope every1 else is ok,xxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

o Huw Honey bach!
I know how you feel! didnt go to see my friends for a while who had children, it's so hard!
ok so we have Beti, Huwhoney, me and maybe Gribbie. Come on ladies, who else is up for meeting up Next month


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Annbangor, ye its very hard at the mo and was just saying to my boyfriend now-"don't u miss yor family when you don't see them?"I do"I said and he said- well didn't say just shrugged his shoulders! would be good to meet up and talk with every1. Definately count me in, if u need any help just say,xxx


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah this fertilty journey can be so lonely at times.. I would love to meet up with you girls xx


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Nettie79, hope your well, where are you at with treatment or not?I have an appt to see a gynae at our hospital in a weeks time, hope we can all meet up would be good to put names to faces and talk to people who understand,xx


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Honey,

I am in flintshire, so about an hours drive from anglesey.  Been ttc since 2007, currently on clomid and hcg injections.. I am under the countess of chester hospital.  What about you where you living, how long you been ttc?  

Hugs xxx

P.S My signature gives you my full history and journey details xxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Nettie79! I work in denbighshire. You are welcome to come to the meeting. x


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Nettie79, didn't think to look at your signature!he!Im from Llanerchymedd, under care of Bangor hospital, got an appt wk Tuesday to discuss options, hopefully!!Journey first started around 4 and a half yrs ago(or 11yrs ago when I lost my son through stillbirth 8months into pregnancy      , words can't describe the pain!), went for a laparoscopy and discovered that I had PID, blocked tubes(don't know to this day if it is 1 or 2 blocked and with what)and cysts on ovary(again don't know if both or just the 1, quite angry that I was reffered straight for IVF without sorting out problems first!)so anyway had first IVF but unfortunatly only reached egg collection as eggs were not up to scratch, second IVF last yr was more sucsessful as we reached egg transfer, had two healthy embies on board but unfortunatly did not stay!   so now a year on I want my probs sorted and to be offered other options(want to try clomid like you I think or whatever other options there are), I am going to write down a list of questions that I want to ask gynae next week, think Im going to be there all day!!hope everything is going well for you and hope to meet up woth you all soon!,  xx


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Honey,

Really sorry to hear that you lost your son  and I beleive that it something that you will never get over only come to terms with.   I have worked in maternity and have seen all sides of the coin and its not always the happy ending that everyone expects  

TTC is a really difficult and long journey and it partly relies on the medical team behind you and the support you recieve.  There are a lot of questions on your behalf to put to your new team and hopefully you will come away from the appointment with some of them answered and well on your way to finding out the remainder investigatations etc

I only found this website about a week ago and already feel part of things, I cant wait to meet up with you ladies and hope that we all get what we so desperatly want xxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello! Baby Daniel was born at 7:56 on the 11th by emergency section - weighting in at 9lb 5oz. I went through labour relatively well - got fully dilated and pushed for an hour but he just wasn't moving down. They tried to see if they could do an assisted delivery but he was too high so he was chopped out and I lost quite a lot of blood. I'm well on the mend and he is totally adorable! My milk was a little slow coming in so feeding has been a bit of an adventure but we're getting there!


__
https://flic.kr/p/5943782933


__
https://flic.kr/p/5944333340

I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats Gribbie, Im off work now for 6 glorious weeks!wahoooooooooooooo !2morow's lie in is gona be lushhhhhhhh!(support worker/classroom assistant in a school, incase u were wondering!)but would happily swap all of them to be in ur position, enjoy every moment,xxx


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello 2 every1 else 2!!!what is every1 up 2 or gona get up 2 then??Im trying to decide wether Im gona have a big bar of choc for tea or make something healthy, hmmmmmmm difficult choice!!!but first going to make a cuppa,


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations Gribbie! lovely pictures! he lookes like a big baby!
Huwhoney - Im off too can't wait!

AFM - Went to see the midwife for the first time yesterday and she was lovely! Said I might get a scan next week. God I hope so. So worried about things.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

congrats gribbie


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks everyone.  nearly 2 weeks old now and i'm starting to feel human-ish.  that first week is a real shocker!


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

hi, how is every1??im curently uploading pics of my cats and dog(plus 1 fish)onto ******** and gona make my 4th cup of t of the morning!Im afraid to that Im gona have to phone the hospital this morn 2!(, AF has turned up and will slowly but surely show her full force by 2mos's appt!!(totally gutted!!waited about 7months 4 this appt and now gona b put back again!have tried to explain that AF is irregular but no sense as yet, anyway will let u all know what happens!


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

How is everyone doing on here?


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Baby Danny is 6 weeks old now and lovely  . How are you feeling - not long to go!


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello,
I'm from Anglesey and am attending the information evening in Liverpool Women's on Tuesday 6/9/11. Has anybody been to this before? What should I expect? Any help would be gratefully received. 
Thanks


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi vickyroad this board is pretty quiet at the moment,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269388.0

thats the link to the liverpool womens thread,theres lots of women on there all at different stages in the ivf process and between them they have a ton of information


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Vicky and welcome


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Vicky! I've sent you a private message!
Gribbie - how are you? I'm over 17 weeks now. So far so good. xx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm doing good thanks - Danny is 8 weeks old tomorrow and we're starting to get into the swing of things.  We are starting baby signing classes next week   

Nearly half way there for you!  Woohoo!


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Well it's all over for me   
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh ann I am so very sorry


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

That is such sad news. Massive hugs from me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ann I hope that you get all the support you need right now and tbh I really don't know what to say and sorry just doesn't seem to cut it. I will be thinking of you and your dh.


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello,
Haven't been on here for a long time, but i thought i would post to let you know i am now the proud mummy to two beautiful non identical girls!! 
Born on 11th Dec 2011 at Ysbyty Gwynedd.
Hope all goes well for Ann Bangor with FET,been thinking of you.Fingers crossed!   

Please girls don't give up hope, i was trying to conceive for 7 long years, but my little girls are well worth the wait.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thatis fantastic news - congratulations. I bet they are keeping you busy!  Enjoy x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations Davies! so glad you are all ok. Just waiting for period to start now and I can go ahead with FET. Here we go again hey!
How is everyone?


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you ann.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Right! I'm getting a grip and arranging a meeting!!!  How about Saturday afternoon. March 31st? for a coffee? Oriel Mon maybye?


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

YAHOO!!  
I am soooo pleased for u Ann, that you have a BFP. 
I have only logged on to see how you got on testing & chuffed to see a BFP!!
All the best & keep us updated with this healthy pregnancy.

Girls are doing great i have 1 that is so chilled out & the other is a little screamer. 
X.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

hi Davies184 - Not believing it yet! Got a thing in my head that it'll be ectopic  
Glad the girls are ok. I think Ive seen you walking with the pram!  
You up for meeting up? You have my number anyway x


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

hi everyone,

hope everyone's well?? im fairly new to this site so bear with me! i had my first ivf cycle last october..which we one had one egg which developed into an embryo so put back at lwh! however had a bfn 2 weeks later. When we went back for follow up appointment just before xmas we were told to have an amh test..which came back very low so advised to use egg donation..much better chance! any of you have gone down this route?? our appointment at lwh is a week today to discuss next step. We are very lucky that two of my friends have come forward to help us with egg donation..otherwise we would have to wait over 2 years!!! 

Its good to know that there are some women from the same area with the same problem! I live in Llanfairpwll and work at YG!

Look forward to hearing from you all !!


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

hiya,
Ann i remember thinking the exact same thing i was convinced it was an ectopic,The wait is awful i sure you remember it well all the waiting!  I doubt i av Chance for meeting up but will b logging on to see how you are getting on.
Yes been out & about with the baby jogger!! 

All the best to rhi4n,you have some good friends by the sounds of it!will have fingers crossed for you.it worked 2nd time for me,so you never know this time it could work.lots of positive thinking! (My parents live in Llanfair)

Right i am off to sleep now before night feeds. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi rhi4n 

have you had a look on the Liverpool Women's Hospital thread? It's not as quiet as this thread so you may be able to get more advice

congrats on your   Ann


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanx wibble-wobble! Long way to go. Cant help but feeling negative after everything!

rhi4n - Croeso / welcome!

Does anyone want to meet up?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I live to far away now    I'm in Birkenhead


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi,

Good luck to Ann tomorrow, hope all goes well.
Please let us know how you get on.
X.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanx Davies184 - One heartbeat seen in the early scan. We are over the moon!
How is everyone?


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

That's great news x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Just a quick question, how many fresh cycle are we allowed on th NHS? 2 or 3?

Hope everyone is doing ok. Davies - I waved at you when I was passing earlier. Hope it was you lol xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ann great news. 2 fresh cycles are funded via the nhs in wales.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanx Kara76 x


----------



## beti (May 1, 2011)

Hi All!
I cannot understand why i've thought  we are allowed three nhs funded cycles. My husband and I thinks it was three, but according to other patients it's two. Never mind, we'll get there, no matter what it takes! 
xxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

That's the spirit Beti!!! there is fight in us yet! xx


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Ann,
Yes it was me!!! i did realise once you had passed....i may be wrong but did you also view a house across rd to me?? 

How is everything going? have you been transfered to Y.G ? will you find out the sex?
Girls are 18 weeks now & really keeping me busy...time flying by.
x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Davies

No havent been looking at houses. Won't leave here I shouldnt think.
Yes Ive been referred to Y.G although I will have a couple of extra scans at Liverpool. Nothing to do with the IVF but since I was there with the nature of the pregnancy last time a consultant there phoned me. 
We will probably find out the sex. We shall see.
18 weeks wow! we should catch up during the summer holidays. Ill be off for 6 weeks x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

How is everyone


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ann,
How are you?
I am relatively new to this site and have been intersted in chatting/meeting people in my area.
Are you as your name suggests in Bangor?
I am on Anglesey.
xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Shining Star! 
Yes I live in Bangor! My parents live in Llangefni. This group is fairly quiet recently. How are things going with your investigations?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Just realised I didn't reply here Ann, sorry!! 
We had a consultation yesterday at Bangor but didn't really help much. I have to have some more bloods and consultant wants to do a scan.
I just feel at a crossroads really, not knowing which direction to take.
I am looking forward to meeting up and talking it through with someone that understands.
How are you doing? Hope things are going well with your pregnancy. 
xx


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there
I'm about to move to Bethesda and was wondering if there were any FF groups in north Wales. 
My partner and I have been very fortunate and I'm 32 weeks pregnant after our second IVF/ICSI. He's been living in Bethesda for some time, but I have been based in London for work (catch 22 - we weren't eligible for IVF on the NHS because we didn't live together, and so we couldn't live together as I had to keep my job in London to pay for IVF ...     Other than his friends, I haven't made any contacts in the area. Would love to hear from any of you local ladies.

Lots of love and luck to those of you undergoing investigations and treatments at the moment - such a hard road.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Lyrical. I live in Holyhead so not too far away. Would be lovely to get chatting. Many Congrats on your successful tx and not long to go now before you meet your little one.
When will you be moving to Bethesda. Would be great to catch up sometime.


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Shining Star - thanks for the reply. I'll be moving 1st September I think. Spent the week up there last week (making some space in DPs house   ) and now just feel in limbo and want to get on with the move!

So sorry to read of your losses - I hope the investigations bring some answers soon. Will you be able to have further treatments on the NHS?


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Shining star - As we are trying to arrange a meet anyway how about we open it up for anyone who want to come? There isnt many of us on here but now with Lyrical and Im sure Beti will be up for it. How about one weekend in September then??


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

And welcome Lyrical   xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Lovely Ladies,
Would love to meet with everyone.
Weekends are a little bit tricky for me as I work EVERY weekend. I could possibly meet one Sunday evening but I don't finish work until 7pm so would be around 7.30 (ish) that I will be free. Does this suit everyone. If not then I am off most Monday's and Thursday's.
Hope we can arrange something.
xxx


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Ann  
I'd love to meet up with you all.
I'll be on maternity leave, so can be flexible - whenever suits you. Sunday eves will be fine Shining Star.
Looking forward to being up there now!
xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

yey, I'm looking forward to meeting you all. Let's get our diary's out!!


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Trying to think on a place thats in the middle 'ish' How about the pub Tafarn y Rhos? Do you know where it is Shining Star? I know Beti does lol. And Lyrical I can pick you up from Bethesda no problem!
Who else is comming we can do any evening then??


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Monday evening? 10th?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ann, 
I don't know where Tafarn y Rhos is!?
I can't do Mon 10th in the evening, I am doing an extra shift that evening, I could do during the day?
Here are some dates I can do (if it helps) Wednesday 5th after 8pm, Sunday 9th after 7pm, Wednesday 12th after 8pm Thursday 13th any time! Sunday 16th after 7pm, Monday 17th Any time Tuesday 18th & 19th after 8pm. 
Let me know where this pub is Anne and when you are available!!
Look forward to setting a date.


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there
Sounds great. I've just bought myself some wheels, so should be able to come and meet you wherever, with the help of googlemaps  .
Having said I'll be flexible, I think DP and I might try to get away for a few days 12th - 17th (assuming baby doesn't threaten an early appearance). But 5th, 9th, 18th, 19th all ok.
Just googled the pub - in Rhostrehwfa? (You're going to have to teach me some Welsh pronunciation).
x


----------



## beti (May 1, 2011)

Hello Ladies!
I'm looking forward to our meeting! Tafarn y Rhos is great, anytime apart from th 19th of September! 
Thank you for organising everything Ann!
xxxxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies. I have googled it and it's near Llangefni?! Will take me 20mins to get there so would be best for me to meet on the days where I am either off work or finish at 7pm. I think if I come on the days that are after 8, it might be getting a bit late for everyone.
See you all soon 
xx


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

How about Sunday 9th September - 7.30pm?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Sunday 9th would be great for me. 
My head has been all over the place recently and have just realised I can't do tues-sat evenings as we only have one car and DH works nights in Bangor. So I wont have transport in the evenings of tues-sat. I could meet during the day on thursdays. Sorry to be a pain, so really sunday and mondays are the only evenings I can do. However I can do some Thursdays and Mondays during the day.
xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Sunday the 9th it is then!!! Tafarn y Rhos is half way for holyhead and Bangor ish so thats what I thought. Yes its not far from Llangefni. If you come off the A55 for Llangefni, you will see a sign at the roundabout which says Rhostrehwfa. Ill check the sign before then and you will see the pub.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Fab, fab, Fab.
Sunday the 9th, look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Great - see you then


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Don't think I'll be able to make it this time sorry - I'm going for a laparoscopy in LWH on the 6th so don't think I'll be up to much. Maybe next time, have fun xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Are we still on for meeting on Sunday? Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm still up for it. I finally made the move up here - didn't go exactly to plan as I fell over on moving day and broke my sodding foot, so am now on crutches - brilliant timing 

Glad to be here though, and looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

oh Lyrical, that's awful. You must be really struggling to get around. Will you be able to drive? You poor thing.
xx


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Ha, yes, I'm not exactly mobile! I can drive short distances though - I have one of those aircast boots I can take off. It's only really walking that's tricky, but am getting the hang of crutches. 

Hope you're all doing ok.
x


----------



## beti (May 1, 2011)

Looking forward to Sunday evening! See you there, 7.30!
xxxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyrical, do you want a lift? I can fetch you from spar? let me know. 
Looking forward to seeing you ladies. so thats tomorrow evening 7.30 at tafarn y Rhos rhostrehwfa.
Me, beti, shining star and lyrical. Anyone else?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I will be there, forgive me if I am a few mins late. I don't finish work til 7pm. Also Dh has offered to do an extra shift at work (nights) so I need to get the car back. His work knows he may be a few mins late. So I need to leave by 9.40pm. Looking forward to meeting.
PS- Are we meeting outside as I don't know what anyone looks like?!!


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Ann, that's kind of you - I should be ok though, I'm finding driving pain-free.

Shining Star - I'll be in a black Ford Focus, I've got a short, brown sort of bob - 8 mths pregnant with a limp - hopefully you'll spot me!  

See you tomorrow x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

ok. See you in by the front door then. I know Beti! Im sure I'll spot Lyrical. So shining star, you will see 3 lovely ladies waiting for you xxxx anyone else is welcome x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

It was good to meet you all the other night.
Would be good to perhaps try to meet again before the end of the year? Beti, Ann, Lyrical are you up for it and anyone else of course? I know lyrical and Ann, you will both have your little ones by then but would be lovely to meet them too perhaps?


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Shining star - a christmas drink would be great! We'll sort it out! x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello Ladies, How are we all? Any News from anyone? Non here, same old, same old. Nothing new.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Shining Star! Lyrical has news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is a mummy!!
how are you? x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I heard about Lyrical becoming a mummy, fantastic news isn't it? How are you, have you finished work for Mat leave yet?
I am ok, had more bloods taken for various things, I wont have any blood left at this rate.
xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes just finished! have you had any results yet? x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad you can finally relax and enjoy mat leave. I have had some results but not all. Waiting for appointments now Gp on Thursday, Consultant at end of November and haematologist at beginning of December. Such a slow process. It's been 5mths now since I had erpc and some bloods done and still waiting for results 

Let's organise another meet up shall we ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm from anglesey and have just started my first icsi cycle at liverpool womens, I only started buserelin 2 days ago and feel really sick, was anyone else like that? Maby it's just my nerves lol xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy. Welcome to the Anglesey thread. I have had 3 x icsi but never been on buserelin, so not sure if that makes you feel sicky but my nerves deffinately made me feel on edge all the way through my tx's. Good luck with your 1st cycle.
xx


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Hiya, I live in Llanfairpwll.

I have had ivf twice now..recent BFN last week on Friday..devastated..last chance!! Gutted but not letting it get us too down!

With Buserelin..with me it took a few days to a week to start taking effect. They say drink loads of water so that it re-hydrates you. With my first cycle i suffered a lot with headaches..but with this last cycle i made a point of drink more water..and didnt get any headaches at all. It could be your nerves as well..which is completely understandable! Try and relax..easier said than done!

Good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks shining star =] xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Hiya rhi4n, I live 5minz from llanfair lol. Aww I'm sorry to hear that, I think I feel sick because of the nerves lol, gonna try and chill out a bit now. X


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

@sfozzy- small world yeah? Hope you doin ok? Try and keep calm x

Im in the middle of an AF from hell...endo fighting back cos of all the hormones! Hardly slept and cud cry!

Take care

Rhian x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Rhi4n - sorry to hear about your recent sad news.  Hope af eases up a little for you.

Sfozzy - Hope the increased water is helping.

PS- I live in Holyhead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Hiya

Rhi4n- aww Norway =[ hope it gets better 4 you, yea I'm doin good thanks, but my husband was getting it last night lol, I was soo moody lol ..... I'll apologise 2night lol. I'm from Bryn, did you have your treatment at liverpool aswel? Xx

Shining star- yea the water is helping =] are you currently going through treatment aswel?
Xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy, I'm not going through treatment at the moment. I had 3 cycles of icsi in manchester before I moved here to Anglesey. See my signature for outcomes of icsi's. I am not entitled to anymore treatment on the nhs and I have had 3 miscarriages so I am now having investigations for that.  
I don't think we will being having any more ivf but I am hopeful to keep trying naturally for the next 12mths. 

I think we are going to try to arrange a meet up soon so keep checking on here as you would be welcome to join us. 
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Aww noway! Stay positive =] yea ok I'm up for meeting up, I'll look out for the date and location xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone, how are things?

Any news Ann? 
Hope you are ok Beti 
Not sure if you pop on here Lyrical now you have your hands full but I know we keep in touch by txt 
Sfozzy, How are you? Hows the cycle going? Any news? 
Hello Rhi4n, Hope you are ok 
Are you still popping on here Vickyroad? How are you doing? 
Hi to anyone else that's around this thread. 

Shining Star.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

hiya shining star 

im good thanks you?
the cycle is going ok, got my baseline scan next week, hope i can start menopur then because this buserelin is making me go crazy lol.

xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy, I hope all goes well for your scan and you get to move on to stimms. I didn't do the down regging part, I was always on a short protocol.

I am ok thankyou, Just going stir crazy awaiting my cons appointment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

hiya, awww waiting is annoying.
Im worried i  wont be able to start stims as stupid AF hasnt come, Ill have to wait and see what they say at the baseline scan
x


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiya, how is everyone?

Shining star - I do still pop on here occasionally, will probably be more often now because  I'm on day two of Burserelin, got scan next week! Excited and nervous at the same time. How are things with you?

xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

That's great news vickyroad, Hope all goes to plan! Are you on the long protocol then? So exciting. I will keep everything crossed that this is your turn.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy and vickyroad, How are you both getting on in your treatments?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi shining star, got my scan this week, so everything is crossed so that I can start my stimms, how are you getting on? Xx


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiya, I've got my baseline scan tomorrow, only been on Burserelin a week because I had a 3 month prostrap injection after the laporoscopy in Sept - so its much different to last time. 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Hiya had my baseline scan today, everything ok  started stimms xxx


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiya Sfozzy - I had my baseline scan as well today - started stimms tonight! Is this your first cycle?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Hiya yea this is my first cycle, I did my first there yesterday after the scan, is this yours first cycle? I think it's more painfull than buserelin xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

That's great Sfozzy, Hope all was ok with your scan to vickyroad.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Anglesey Ladies,

Lyrical and I are meeting up on the 17th December for a spot of xmas shopping and a panad at the Holland Arms garden centre, anyone else fancy it? 
Hope you can make it but don't worry if you can't, we can arrange another date too perhaps?!
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi shining star, I'll try and make it there, if you could let me know the time closer to the date that would be great xxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. Sorryhavent been on here for a while. My beautiful baby girl has arrived! After 1 failed ivf, losing my twin boys at 22weeks, my Fet miracle is here! Don't give up ladies!!!! See you in Holland arms x


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful news AnnBangor  

Hi Sfozzy and vickyroad - hoping for positive cycles for you both   

Looking forward to seeing anyone who can make it on 17th. I'll be with my wee IVF baby boy.

xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Lovely to hear from you AnnBangor, Can't wait to see your baby girl on the 17th.
Hoping that means I get 2 cuddles, 1 from a baby girl and one from a baby boy. Can't wait.

See you on the 17th, what time is best?


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Any time from 1pm onwards is good for us. xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Hiya ladies, soz I can't make it on the 17th  let me know when your going next plz. Had embryo transfer today, had two put back. Fingers crossed for my hpt Boxing Day!! 

Xxx


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiya Sfozzy - Were you there a around 2ish today? I had my transfer this afternoon too! Had two put back in - one 8cell and one 6 cell, no frosties this time so praying this works. This is our last NHS try.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Hiya, yea was there 2ish today, I was there with my mum, was you in the room next to me with your partner? I had two put back too, 6cell and 5cell ones, I have one more try. I hope this one works for both of us tho!! Good luck  I think if you were there at the same time I must of saw you, we're you going into the treatment room with your partner, and I passed you with my mum the same time? Xx


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiya - ye that was us, we passed in the corridor. What are the chances ye?!!! Good luck, hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol crazy. Good luck to you both xxxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck Sfozzy and Vickyroad    


xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

best of luck ladies! x


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi how's it going ladies ?? 
I'm finding this 2ww awful I'm running out of ideas to distract myself now 
Xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

The 2ww is awful. The waiting is deffinately the worst time. It's a while ago now since I had my last ivf but I found it tough too. Even if I  tired distracting myself I was still thinking about it. I would try your best just to keep as busy as possible, go out to see friends, bake cakes. Try not to be on your own. It's just a case of sitting it out. I deffinately went   on my 2ww.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi ladies just letting you know it's a bfn for me!! AF arrived before otd, 2013 is my year!! Good luck in the future for all of you with unsuccessful cycles xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy, So sorry to hear your news of a bfn. Hope you can enjoy a little of Christmas.
Do you have a plan of action? I think that always helps, to know what's next and to focus on preparing yourself for the future.
So sorry, This Journey is not kind to us is it?! 
Hope 2013 is your year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea phoned liverpool to inform them and they told me to carry on with cyclogest and test Boxing Day, which I think is stupid, because it's playing mind games. It's obvious it's not worked if I'm bleeding for Britain lol. (Rant over lol) 

I'm gonna do another cycle there, I've got one more go on nhs, if that one doesn't work I'm gonna have a go at a private clinic abroad. All planned out lol.

How's things getting on with you Hun?

I never thaught a failed attempt would affect me this bad.


Xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you's had a good Xmas.

Vickyroad - any news??  it worked for you 

Xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy, How are you doing? Hope you could enjoy Christmas. I am   2013 is your year.

How is everyone else? Did you all have a fab Christmas?

XX


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello ladies!! 

No luck again - bfn on Boxing Day  

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Vickyroad, So sorry. This Journey is so cruel. Do you have any plans for the next step yet?
Take care and take time for yourself.
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi ladies hope ur all ok. 
Got a letter today.
Joint consultation in 3wks faster than I thaught (for a change)

Xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy and Vicky road. How are you doing? 
Vickyroad, have you got a follow up appointment yet?
Sfozzy, have you got lots of questions to ask at your follow up? 
Hope you are both keeping well.

Hi everyone else, how are you all.

Shall we try to arrange another meet up?

xx


----------



## vickyroad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiya,
Got a follow up appointment for the 29th, so not long to wait now. 
How is everyone doing? 
Xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone  
My follow up is 21st jan,
How's everyone? I'm not sure if I'm ready for round 2 yet. Will I be allowed to wait more than 3 periods? 
I'm still an emotional wreck after my last failed attempt
Yea I'm up for a meet up xxxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

sfozzy- you can wait as long as you want x


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi girls,
I just not b on here for a while,as I am a busy mummy of 1year old twin girls.
I sorry to hear there was BFN over Xmas,I remember the horrible feeling that it was never goin to happen to me.
So I thout I would give u all a little hope.. my first cycle failed even though I had perfect cycle with 7 good quality embryos,put back 2 eight cell embryos all was looking good but BFN.
Had 2 Frozen embryo transfers but 2 back each time.still got BFN.
Then last shot on NHS this cycle didn't go as well,got 14 eggs and only 3 survived & did inform that they weren't of good quality,so transferred 2 4 cell embryos,was not hopeful at all,thout that it goin have to start saving. 
How wrong was!!!ended up with twin girls. 
I did have accuepunture at LWH b4 transfer and I carried on as normal during the dreaded 2ww,which I never did on the pass 3 times.
Hope u don't mind me sharing my story with u,but just go to show I wasn't hopeful at all & it did finally work.
Hope Ann is enjoining motherhood,I sure many of u will b experiencing motherhood this year.
Best of luck to u all!!!!!


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi sfozzy - How did your review appt go? Have you got any questions answered and a plan for next time?

Hi Davies, Glad you are enjoying motherhood. It's lovely to hear your story. Many Congrats on beautiful twins.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

It's very quiet on here at the minute, How is everyone?
sfozzy and vickyroad...any news Ladies? Hope you are both well.


----------



## Janejones1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi ladies 

I hope I'm writing in the correct place. Just looking for any information regarding current IVF/ICSI waiting times in North Wales. All our GP results suggest male factor infertility (low count), although quality good. We've been referred to Glan Clwyd for more tests I guess, but think ICSI might be our only hope. Does anyone know what waiting times are like for referral and treatment at Liverpool?

Thanks so much
JJ x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi JaneJones,

I havn't had my ivf's at Liverpool so I'm not sure what the waiting times are. I had my ivf's in Manchester before I moved to North Wales. I'm currently under the care of Liverpool for miscarriage testing. Sorry I can't answer your question but Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi janejones1 

We had icsi at liverpool womens, due to low sperm count.
We waited 3 months for welcome evening (I'm sure yours will be sooner, ours took a while because ysbyty Gwynedd forgot to forward our referral :/ )
And then we started blood tests about a month after, and other tests. From the welcome meeting it took about 9months. I'm ready to start round 2 soon as first cycle failed
X


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm in the middle of first ICSI cycle at Liverpool Women's. We were originally told in Oct 2012 by Ysbyty Gwynedd that there was a 2 year waiting list and they didn't send our referral off straight away either - useless! We paid for a private consultation with Liverpool in Nov 2012 as I couldn't face a 2 yr wait, and they told us there is no waiting list at all!!! there hasn't been for about 5 yrs apparently. We went to a patient's info evening in December 2012 (compulsory) the had some more tests in Jan 2013. Started the cycle mid Feb 2013. I must say that once you are 'in the system' it all moves quite quickly. From my experience so far Liverpool have been brilliant and very efficient.

If I were you I would make sure your referral to Liverpool gets done asap (your GP can also referr you I think). You may need to be quite pro-active in chasing this up.

All the best for your treatment x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

My experiences of ysbty gwynedd have been dreadful too. It took my consultant at ysbty gwynedd two months to write a referral letter to miscarriage clinic at LWH, but once LWH had recieved it, it only took 2 weeks for the to get back to me and arrange an appt for the week after. I have only been to LWH once but found that experience far more superior than any of my visits to Ysbty Gwynedd.
Good luck everyone with your tx's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi ladies it's been quiet on here for a while!!! How are you all keeping xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Sfozzy, any news?
No news here. We are now thinking about adoption.
xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

it is very quiet, How is everyone? Any News?


----------



## EMJ88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, so here's a little background:

Been trying to conceive for over two years (Jan 12) with no luck. Had an appointment with my GP after nine months but was told to carry on trying for two years. So, went back to GP in Nov 13. I've had my day 21 bloods done and they came back normal. He then scheduled for my partner to have a SA (took TWO MONTHS to get an appointment!) and it came back as 0% morphology (all other parameters good/average). He was then told to repeat this test (another TWO AND A HALF month wait!) and it came back as 1% morphology. 

Inbetween the two SA I asked my GP if I could have my other tests done (3 day, lap & dye etc.?) in the meantime to speed things up (I had resigned myself to the fact that we would need IVF/ICSI by this point). He said he would refer me to a gyno and that we would both need to attend the appointment. Anyway, after A MONTH the referral letter came through (the same day as the second SA - what a lovely day that was!) stating there was a 22 week waiting list :-(. That was two weeks ago and I'm still completely devastated.

Ok, so questions:

- Am I being unreasonable in my anger at a 22 week waiting list?
- How far along "the process" are we to getting on the IVF/ICSI waiting list?
- Does anyone know if there IS a waiting list, if so, how long?

Many thanks to you all. I'm finding this all so difficult so maybe sharing my experience online would help


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Where have you been referred to?


----------



## EMJ88 (Jan 27, 2014)

hi Rhi4n,

Thanks for your reply.

No idea, just says Gynaecology and the name of the specialist. Says that the health board (Betsi Cad) serves many parts of the UK and they normally provide appointments closest to the patient but I may have to travel if an earlier appointment becomes available (which is fine).

18.5 weeks to go!


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

hi eMJ88. welcome to the group. I havent been on here a while. I suppose youve been referred to liverpool womens. hope the weeks go quickly for you. x


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Helo, didnt think id come across an anglesey forum here! Anyone been referred to liverpool womens? Diolch


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi moli. Croeso.
I was referred to Liverpool womens. 
Any questions,  fire away!


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Hia ann, thanks for your reply. Just wanted ti know really what to expect and whT the process is really? Ive got pcos so i know im not going to get anywhere anytime soon  for test can any be done at local gp or yg? Diolch fawr xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Moli - a friend of mine has pcos and is undergoing tests at colwyn bay. If you get the option of tests at liverpoll, I would take it. I had all of mine done there and others ive spoken tonot happy with yg. Beti can tell you more? Ill text her.

are we due for anothe rmeet ladies as we have new members??


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Ann i would love to meet!!! Going to liverpool next monday cant wait but feel nervous too! My gp gave me the choice of liverpool or yg thank god! How are you getting on? X


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a little girl through ivf. Thinking of baby no 2. Not sure when though. Might go to liverpool to discuss soon x
right who's up for a meet?  Moli and me are in !!


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ann, nice to see you posting. How's little baby pink bambino? I bet she's not so little anymore. I met with lyrical the other day. How is Beti?
I don't have either of your numbers anymore as my phone broke and I lost all my contacts! 
xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

ps - sorry was meant to add, Yes I'm up for a meet!


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

hi billybeans.  havent seen beti for a while, Ill contact her. 
Will sort a meet soon then x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Moli, did you go today?


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Its next monday counting down the days now just want to get started on my treatment!!!


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

When can we have a meet? Beti is up for it and maybye a girl from work.
away for a week from july 26th. X


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

You say a date Ann, I'm up for a meet. I'm off most evenings now but work til 6pm most days. I work late on a Tuesday evening.
xx


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey girls - I'm up for a meet too!

I'm free most evenings.

Moli - how did your consultation at Liverpool go?  I had my recent cycle there - failed unfortunately (you can see my chequered history from my signature!) but I was well looked after.

x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyrical! Didnt know you were cycling again. Sorry about the bfn   

right how about Monday or Thursday evening, August 4th or 7th. ??


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyrical! Didnt know you were cycling again. Sorry about the bfn   

right how about Monday or Thursday evening, August 4th or 7th. ??


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

The 7th is good for me.


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Lyrical consult went ok thanks, starting investigations now, i have my HSG scan on Saturday which im absolutely dreading but i shouldn't complain! Went for my hubby's SA today but we don't go for our results/review till end of September so long wait ahead!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Lyrical (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks AnnBangor - m/c was harder, we didn't get any hopes up for the final cycle. Too old for this now!

At least the ball is rolling now Moli! Hope HSG goes ok.

I can't do 7th unfortunately - but do go ahead if that's good for everyone and I'll join in next time.
x


----------



## EMJ88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on here for a while, but thought I'd catch up with a few posts.

Would really like to meet up, feeling very down at the moment and very impatient. I think AF is on her way again.

Have just over 7 weeks left until my appointment with the Gynaecologist and they've confirmed that it'll be in Colwyn Bay. Has anyone been there? What should I expect from my appointment? I haven't really had any tests done myself apart from day 21 bloods which was fine.

Since my previous post, we have been to see a Urologist who confirmed our natural chances as "not impossible, but it depends on how long you want to keep trying for" and "it's been two and a half years, so I would say that you should start the process of ICSI referral once you (me) get your tests done". Which is what I expected to hear really.

Anyway, yes, would really like to meet up - I'm free most evenings after 5pm. I don't talk about any of this with anyone else so I think it'll help


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi EMJ88. Hope you get sense in colwyn bay you can have your tests done there.  How about the following week lyrical on the 14th? How is that for everyone else? X


----------



## EMJ88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you, AnnBangor. I hope so too!

14th is good with me. I'm also on annual leave that week so can do during the day as well as in the evening


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi emj88 i know how ur feeling its a very long ans stressfull journey but try and stay posotive! Were you offerred to have your treatment at liverpool womens? I was given the option of there or yg so jumped at the chance. I keep telling myself im a way of 30 so theres still plenty of time! 

Ann hows things with you? Im good to meet then too after 5. Went for my pelvic scan yesterday not too much to worry about just need to sort my hormones out! Xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Can i join this thread please?? I am from Colwyn Bay and having treatment in Shrewsbury xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome gemmad83. Have you started treatment? How's it going?


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Ann, yes i started DR on 25th July, baseline scan and stimms on the 12th Aug and hopefully EC on 25th August, well that is what is planned!

I was sent for all of my investigations by Karen in Colwyn Bay hospital, had my Dye test (can't remember the name of it lol) in Wrexham hospital, but the rest were done in Colwyn Bay or Glan Clwyd. I found her to be really nice and got us moving quite quickly. We did 6 months of the clomid then were transferred straight for IVF at Shrewsbury. We had a 6 month waiting list from when we were first reffered but to be honest it flew by.

How is everyone else? I'm not up to date on where you are up to xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Gemma. Welcome to the group. I live on Anglesey. You can see my journey in my signature below. I'm still waiting & hoping that DH will consider adoption. I honestly feel our treatment days are over. Good luck on your treatment.xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

are we going to meet up ladies?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Would b nice to meet up but I can't do tomorrow sorry. Got lots on at the minute. Can we arrange another date?xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes. When?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm free any evening this wk & this wkend.


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I am due for my baseline scan on the 24th March at Shrewsbury hospital. My last cycle was cancelled half way through  

Is anyone else cycling at the same time here?? xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Gemma, this thread isn't very active at the mo. I'm not having tx. However I wish you lots of luck.😀


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

How is everyone?  X


----------

